# what to do



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have acid reflux pretty bad was on prevacid but it quit working now on nexium, which seems to help but i still get it enough to bug me. I had a scope done and the doc only saw mild irratation and told me it was just gerd and that im to young to have any real issues. Im 21 years old and have completely changed my diet. quite frankly i barely eat anything cuz of this issue.i dont drink either. I dont feel stressed. Im only taking 3 classes at school and work maybe 12 hours a week. I dont know what else to do to help with my gerd. I have books on it and have done everything they say to do, but i never feel good anymore and i am quite tired of it.I want to be a normal 21 year old again. Any thoughts?


----------



## scat (Sep 9, 2003)

Melanie, I haven't been on here long enough really to give a lot of advice, but one thing I am discovering, just within the last 24 hours, and maybe you have tried this, but soda crackers and 7-Up are settling my stomach very nicely. I have been drinking tons of Maalox Max without any relief. I did one month of Nexium, after which the doctor pronounced me cured, no scope, no nothing, just said it. Well, his pronouncement didn't find its way to my stomach, cause its still going on. Consequently, I go to a new doctor the 7th of next month, but I am looking forward to it, with acid breath! LOL Please don't be too discouraged. Something will trigger relief for you. For me too! I am sure of it!


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

tanks for the advice. Banana seem to settle my tummy most of the time. Theres been times i think its gone then all of a sudden i have a horrid attack. Im just getting so annoyed. Ive missed so much school this past year, i dont know how i managed to pass anything but al least i did. I hope all goes great with your new doc. I might be tring to find a new one too.


----------



## biggbill (Sep 8, 2001)

Hi,I don't know if you guys know about these: regular marshmallow's (puffed) can sooth the irritated throat esp. if you feel gagging. I carry a package around with me daily. Also, try DGL licorice chewable tablets found in health food stores. They help you tolerate food better. Also, altho it can taste aweful, I've heard that Aloe Vera Juice can help out your gastric system. My doctor also advised me to take a daily supplement called Endefen (by Metagenics), a powder mix. Hope this helps out!


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I never have heard of marshmellows helping. im gonna have to try that. I forgot i bought DGL licorice capsuls till i read your post. So im going to start takeing them. So you think they will be the same as the tabs? I have heard alot about the aloe juice and am going to try that too. I just so tired of this. Thanks for the advice i will definately try them.


----------



## scat (Sep 9, 2003)

I drink the aloe vera juice daily and it helps when I remember to drink it. You get used to the taste, it's not great, but it's not totally terrible either. I would like to try the marshmallows, but I am trying to lose weight as I am considered morbidly obese. How many do you have to eat to help this problem?


----------



## biggbill (Sep 8, 2001)

About the marshmallows, I guess you'd take them as needed. I read about this on www.drweil.com For me, since I also have IBS, my gut seems to tie itself in knots and send bad signals up to my esophagus, which presumably sends more acid up the pathway. Some people respond to Bentyl, others NuLev. Some thought also has to be made on whether your stress level is also influencing increased symptoms. Some doctors suggest that anti-depressant medication (such as Zoloft) can help. One friend of mine swears that most of her IBS symptoms dissapeared after 3 months on Buspar. something to think about.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Melanie, I will first say that maybe we don't all react the same way to the GERD medicines- I don't know. I do know that I have had acid reflux/GERD problems for about 4 years and have tried to control it with Pepcid and Mylanta. Last Wednesday when the PrilosecOTC came on the nonprescription market here I went to the Pharmacy and bought some and within one hour of taking the very first Prilosec pill my acid problem has completely stopped. I haven't felt a burning feeling or pain of any kind since taking my first dose. Maybe you have tried Prilosec? All I know is it totally stops my acid problem and I sure hope it keeps working. Best wishes, Norb


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks for the input on prilosec, i have now went the herbal way and hopeing this will work. ik now on day 3 and seem better, im only giving it 10 days. im just so fed up feeling this way, i realize everybody is different and had different symptoms ive just had enough of dealing with doctors. they dont seem to be helping any. thanks again


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

One other herbal product that might be worth trying is Mucosa Heal. It contains DGL, slippery elm, marshmellow root, and n-acetyl glucosamine. I saw it recommended in "The IBD Remission Diet." I'm allergic to elm so I can't take it but it sounds like it would be worth trying if you can tolerate the ingredients. It is supposed to heal and restore the lining of the GI tract.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for the input, i dont have that product but i do have slipperey elm on its own and about 7 other liquid herbs on there own. I also have some mineral stuff and a liquid that will help cleanse me out. So far i havent had an real problems with reflux. Now my tummy still seems to hurt after i eat sometimes but im going to give it some time.


----------

